# Pinhole Mask



## Coldow91 (Oct 27, 2008)

I built a pinhole camera and got some great results as seen below









I was wonder what I could use to mask the corners of the frame so there is some vignetting like in the below photo, I was thinking something like semi transparent, but I would want soft edges and have it blend in. I know that in that picture and others it is a result of the pinhole or something else that produces the vignetting but I don't want to make a new hole and want to be able to add and remove the mask


NOT BY ME http://flickr.com/photos/molnartibor/2966136907/in/pool-35mmpinhole/


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 27, 2008)

Moving the film closer/further from the pinhole will affect that too, right?  Maybe you could just put some shims or something behind the film...


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Oct 27, 2008)

you already posted this in another forum.


----------



## Coldow91 (Oct 27, 2008)

posted what?


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 27, 2008)

Coldow91 said:


> NOT BY ME http://flickr.com/photos/molnartibor/2966136907/in/pool-35mmpinhole/



Damn, pretty sharp for pinhole.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Oct 27, 2008)

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> you already posted this in another forum.


 

And....your point would be????

It is perfect for this forum. 

As to the question of how to get the vinette...move the film plane closer to the pinhole, that will cause the light spread to stop short of the edges of the film and produce the edge you desire. Good start. come back by...even if you posted it somewhere else.


----------



## Coldow91 (Oct 28, 2008)

I posted another pick I took from the same roll, but that didn't have  the question and was a different picture. 

I will definitely try moving the film plane closer to the pinhole, thanks alot


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Nov 5, 2008)

my apologies.


----------

